

South Florida, are you ready for a news.yc meetup? - nextmoveone

Anyone interested in attending or coordinating a South Florida meetup? or even Central Florida..
======
lee
I will in about a month. Coming down from Boston.

~~~
nextmoveone
to live? or to visit?

------
entangledstate
interested? Of course. Miami, Orlando or Tampa?

~~~
nextmoveone
Miami, or Ft. Lauderdale meetup is what I am trying to coordinate.

------
chip
yes!

~~~
nextmoveone
great! I've got one other person, so that makes 3.

anyone else?

